# Belegung RS485 Kabel MPI->SPS



## wasweissich (11 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum

Bin gerade dringend auf der Such nach einer Belegung für ein Kabel vom MPI Adapter (Siemens) zur SPS. Wenn ich recht imformiert bin, wird dafür eine RS485 Schnittstelle benutzt. Ist die Belegung dafür sowas wie das Cola Geheimnis? 
Suche schon seit Stunden und finde nix, da ich hier mal oefter etwas nachlesen wollte ich mal hören ob ihr etwas wisst.
Wäre Euch sehr dankbar!

Gruß

Elmar


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2006)

pc-9-pol-subd---------s7-mpi
pin8 ---- A1
pin3 ---- B1

da sind zwar noch mehr belegt die man zur mpi kommunikation aber nicht braucht.


----------



## wasweissich (11 Juli 2006)

Bin gerade selbst auch fündig geworden in einer Anleitung für die PCMCIA Karte CP5511

die Belegung für den Profibusstecker ist laut Handbuch

1:nc
2:nc
3:B TxD/RxD-P
4:RTS_AS Handshake
5:0V
6:+5V
7:nc
8:A TxD/RxD-N
9:RTS_PG Senderfreigabe

bedeutet das man direkt verbinden kann?, was ist mit 0 und 5V ? und den anderen beiden Leitungen?


----------



## Martin007 (11 Juli 2006)

Die wichtiegsten Anschlüsse:
Datenleitungen:
 Pin 3       RxD/TxD-P        Datenleitung-B       rote Ader
 Pin 8       RXD/TxD-N       Datenleitung-A       grüne Ader
 Versorgungsspannungen für die Abschlusswiderstände:
 Pin 5       M5V2       Datenbezugspotentiasl (von Station)
 Pin 6       P5V2       Versorgungs-Plus (von Station)

Die 5 Volt braucht mann für die Abschlusswiderstände am ersten und letzten Teilnehmer.
Ansonsten verbindet man Pin3 des ersten Steckers mit Pin3 des zweiten Steckers ... mit Pin3 des letzen Steckers. Genauso verbindet man Pin8 des ersten Steckers mit Pin8 des zweiten Steckers ... mit Pin8 des letzen Steckers.
Die Abschluswiederstände nicht vergessen.
Auf den Wellenwiderstand der Busleitung achten.

Martin


----------



## wasweissich (12 Juli 2006)

Ok, vielen Dank ich versuche das heute mal...
Ah da fällt mir noch ein, die Widerstände müssten sich doch eigentlich entfallen bzw. befinden sich wohl im Adapter und der SPS, soll ja eine Direktverbindung werden.

leider weiss ich nicht ob ich noch antworten kann ob es funktioniert hat, da mein Kollege etwas zimperlich ist dies zu testen und wohl ein Kabel bestellen will 

Gruß

Elmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

die Belegung ist kein Geheimnis, steht in jedem 
Handbuch unserer S7-Adapter, z. B. hier:

http://www.download.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/doku/MPI-Adapter_V6_d.zip

Seite 7

Wir verkaufen die Kabel aber auch fertig,
Bestelldaten ganz unten:

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/mpi.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## wasweissich (13 Juli 2006)

Ok, vielen Dank!!! 
Genau so etwas hatte ich gesucht. Leider, oder zum Glück haben wir jetzt ein fertiges Kabel. 
Problem ist jetzt ein anderes....:???:


----------

